# abandond railway buildings Bescot



## themousepolice (May 18, 2011)

in place better known for depressing traffic reports as the M5 joins the M6 here, are several abandond railway buildings all in states or disrepair and dereliction.

ive grouped them together as a collective to get a feel of the rapid advancement in development that has left these previous hubs of activity almost forgotten and unwanted. although in no immediate danger of demolition or refurbishment our modern industry works on cost basis and if it cost money toi raise something to the ground then better leave it standing as that costs nothing.

so to capture them as they are now (april 2011) is just a segment of time. i need not remind others of the dangers of access but these things NEED documenting.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

yard signal box, quite unbelievably lost its status in function in 1959 and was used a ground staff shunt frame till 1987, been derelict ever since. (1923 LMS design)



100_2834 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

inside downstairs



100_2835 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

inside upstairs



100_2836 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2837 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

old BR wagon maintenance offices. built 1961, abandond 1989



100_2838 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2839 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2843 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

wagon stores and admin utilities block.




100_2840 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2841 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

(old pressurization control unit)



100_2842 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

permanent way buildings.

i knew Jak and he was portly id say.



100_2845 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2844 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2846 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

Hump yard shunt control room




100_2847 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

somebodys old locker. 70's style crockery and the small tuppaware was full of coffee




100_2849 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

one for all you photo storm troopers



100_2852 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

instruction manual



100_2853 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

old power shed.



100_2856 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2857 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2861 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2859 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2862 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

shunter cabin.




100_2865 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2868 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2867 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2872 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2869 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

if it turns out to be a popular post then iy well do a part 2 as there is still lots more within the general location


----------



## Els (May 18, 2011)

I would be interested to see more pictures of the rooms/buildings etc rather than old cups and broken tvs. Not dissin' it but tbh those close up pics look like that they could have been taken anywhere


----------



## eggbox (May 18, 2011)

If I may be so bold, as a newbie, I like things like the TV and cups; it gives a sense of the place being occupied and used, by real people. Can give you clues of when it was last used too (although we know in this case). Buildings are fascinating, but far more so, for me, with some human context.


----------



## krela (May 18, 2011)

Both would be ideal.


----------



## themousepolice (May 18, 2011)

Els said:


> I would be interested to see more pictures of the rooms/buildings etc rather than old cups and broken tvs. Not dissin' it but tbh those close up pics look like that they could have been taken anywhere



well heres the thing. i did take shots of the rooms and corridors etc but they didnt come out as well as expected. alot of the inner recesses of these buildings are small, pokey places with no or bad light and their subject matter doesnt always set the world a'fire.

i am luckily enough to be in the position to return so more pictures isnt a problem and i did think long and hard about posting anything from this location as repercussions could be high but thought what id posted was good enough without bending over to camera snobs or compromissing my employment.

put all these things together with the fact that 99% of my postings are 'new' sites i can either come to the conclusion of 'give a wider scope of shots to please the masses' or 'its me who was there so you'll get what your given'.

somewhere inbetween this is to visit sites already done and posted 6 times by different explorers and take more shots of the same old thing.

not dissing your comment either but the best thing to say is each location provides different photo opotunities and what gets posted is a lottery in which i have the influence. does any of my rabble make any sense?


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 18, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> well heres the thing. Does any of my rabble make any sense?




no !!!!!!!!!


----------



## themousepolice (May 18, 2011)

*my work is done*



fluffy5518 said:


> no !!!!!!!!!



hahahaaa

oh well, i know what i was trying to say

did u get my txt.. do ever answer txts..... are you ever at work?


----------



## abandoned-angel (May 18, 2011)

no way , i went there the other day as im only round the corner but i was too much of a chicken to go across the lines and i couldnt find another way around 
did you see the old signal box?


----------



## themousepolice (May 18, 2011)

abandoned-angel said:


> no way , i went there the other day as im only round the corner but i was too much of a chicken to go across the lines and i couldnt find another way around
> did you see the old signal box?



yeah i was in it....... first 3 pics. or do you mean the tower in the middle of the complex ? if so that isnt derelict its occupied by network rail.

there is a high alert state on the railway with terrorist threat and cable theft so i wouldnt advise any track walking. as i am a railwayman im able to access some places thats how i took the pictures.

so you go up the tiger for a pint... haha


----------



## Andymacg (May 19, 2011)

cracking pics chap

one of the advantages of working for the railway i guess is being able to get trackside


----------



## nelly (May 19, 2011)

Looks like and interesting explore mate, but how disappointed was I not to see all those long lever things in the signal box


----------



## VFR800 (May 19, 2011)

To add my two penneth, I like the TV and the locker shots. They give that 'time-warp' appearance and show the building more as it would have been when it was in use.
Empty buildings are good, but empty buildings with things from a past era are even better, even if it's only from the seventies.

Keep taking the photo's !!


----------



## night crawler (May 19, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> hahahaaa
> 
> oh well, i know what i was trying to say
> 
> did u get my txt.. do ever answer txts..... are you ever at work?




Text, he never answers his phone let along answer text


----------



## highcannons (May 24, 2011)

Bollicks! Does it make me sound old if I say I had a telly like that? Nice pics mate and I too like the cups and telly....Thanks


----------

